# Silicone Skin



## Bookworm88 (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone purchased a silicone skin from this vendor on eBay? It looks like it will help with the contrast of the screen and provide _some_ protection without adding much weight to the K2.
Silicone Skin


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Trekker said:


> No, but I have some experience with silicone skins for my cell phone. They are dust magnets. I used to use one of those pet hair removers (masking tape on a roller) to remove the dust and dirt each day until I finally got tired of it.
> 
> I'd never consider one for my K2.


Thanks, I did not know that.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I like silicone skins... I have for my Treo.  

But how do you operate the Previous Page and Next Page buttons if they're covered with black silicone?  It doesn't look like you can see through it.


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a silicone skin.  I purchased the clear one so I can see my skin.  The only thing I don't like is that it is a little loose on the surface where the buttons are.  Some times it bugs me, others not.  It is thin enough that it fits in my case, and I like the extra protection along the edges.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I personally don't think I'd like that but that doesn't mean much. 

I've had silicone skins before but not for my kindle, I agree with Trekker alot of dust and lint get into them and cling to the rubber/slicone.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I use silicone skin for my ipod.  Two of my friends, the only friends off of this board who have kindles, use them for their K1s.  The clip-on light works well with it and does not work well on a naked K1.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I have one on my Sansa Clip, it doesn't get very dusty because it's usually tucked into a pouch that keeps it clean. My boyfriend also has one on his Sansa View, same thing. I don't have one on my Kindle. I think it would feel weird holding it to read.


----------



## Bookworm88 (Mar 3, 2009)

Didn't think about dust and lint. We can't have fuzzy Kindles now can we? Thanks for the input, folks!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you use your kindle a lot, you won't see any dust appear on it.  If it's a problem, you could protect it by slipping it into a Borsa Bella case when you aren't reading.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I have (had) a Silicone skin on my SLR camera.
As much for "bump" protection and anything else.
Sort of expensive too.

I just removed it yesterday, it is like velcro for dog hair
as well as dust etc...

Silicone really is not a good solution for larger items.
Maybe for smaller things like i-phone and mp3 players.

That's what I think...

Eric


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Trekker said:


> If you use a silicone skin, I can 100% guarantee you that you WILL see dust, dirt, goat hair and everything else under the sun sticking to it.


OK, then get a sleeve for it. I don't have silicone on my kindle, but I really haven't gotten dust on my ipod silicone skins. And this apartment has a way of making dust all the time.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I use silicone skins on my ipod and cellphone and never noticed dust or dirt on it.  The one on my ipod is over 3 years old and when I take it off it looks brand new...same for my 2 year old cellphone.  I didn't know they made them for K's but I'm sticking with my decal girl and oberon cover.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Trekker said:


> I would recommend a light colored silicone skin that won't show the dirt. I've had black and blue skins for my phone and I had to clean them daily. I finally stopped using them.


My Sansa Clip skin is smoke and my boyfriend's Sansa View is clear/frosted so that may be another reason why I'm not seeing dust on them.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am also using silicone skin on  my Ipod as its more prone to bumps and falls. Its mainly used to protect gadgets against bumps and falls and works well for other gadgets and cell phone. But I would not recommend for Kindle as you handle it everyday and it will only collect dusts. Skins and casings would better off protect your Kindle.


----------

